# Got My Head Back



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got my head back today,


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Since buck. I like that bracket


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good looking mount fireline.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet looking Euro


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks good!
Started doing my racks TEXAS style for a while now. Way easier to display. 
Love that bracket also


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah that looks good. Really like the bracket also


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice job !!


----------

